# Suzuki samurai?



## tater salad (Aug 19, 2008)

Has anyone used one of these for a huntin rig? or know anyone who has? i saw a couple up on the rifle hunt and they look like they dont get stuck in anything and having a heater and a radio is a big advantage over four wheelers, any opinions?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have known people who have used them for hunting rigs. They do very well off roading and they do have a heater, but kind of small, not sure where the animal would go, maybe on top.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a Zuk as my big game hunting ride and its really fantastic.
They do have a few downfalls but in the hills they shine.
Mine is highly modified not just jacked up and will go places that
scares me!!
I tow it to my hunting area and stay in a motorhome.
If you get one and want to know more let me know


Spry


----------

